# If ya love the Stones (and have HBO)



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Live from MSG!!!!


----------



## chef1x (Dec 4, 2002)

I'm there!

Didja see David Bowie preform on Conan the other night? I can't beleive how good he looks, what is he like 80. AND he sounded really good, and he's doing a really cool perpetual 5 - boro tour. I saw him once on the street about 5 years ago with Iman and he looked like death. Either he has really good makeup or he's a vegetarian or something.

Ahem, point being, as good as they sound, Mick and Richard are lookin' a bit scary!


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Just saw it. 
Not as good as Bridges to Babylon, Live in concert.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Boy does this bring back memories . I used to work as a chef in southern california many years ago and I had a second job through my martial arts instructer as a body guard . It was called Black Belt security . Our main gigs were going to high profile parties and shadowing the celebs . 
Well one day we were on a job at Hugh Heffners mansion and I was given the job of shadowing Mick Jagger . Everybody is by the pool with the babes but Mick decides to go back to the house and as I follow him he procedes to do his own house snooping . He opens drawers , and doors , just kind of looking at everything and just taking it in . When he goes upstairs he opens one of the bedroom doors and low and behold , there is Hugh Heffner making love to Dennis Weaver ! Mick sees this and screams out ,
Hey Hey , Hugh Hugh get off of Mcloud . And so I was a wittness to a famouse song being born ................ Doug.................


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Nothing more I like watching than 4 wrinkled handbags covered with hair and genitals tucked to one side prancing on stage.


----------



## mofo1 (Oct 15, 2000)

Chefboy,
That might possibly be the silliest thing I've ever read on this site. I will never hear that song in the same way ever again. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

THAT'S HYSTERICAL!!!!!   I love it!


----------

